

SecondMarket to launch first New York-based Bitcoin exchange - obiefernandez
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2014/02/25/secondmarket-bitcoin-exchange/?iid=HP_LN

======
obiefernandez
The new company will receive from SecondMarket:

* Digital currency asset management. This includes Bitcoin Investment Trust, the first-ever U.S. investment vehicle dedicated exclusively to Bitcoin. It sort of acts like a currency ETF, and was launched last fall.

* Trading desk: SecondMarket has an 11-person Bitcoin trading team that originally was just a market-maker, but now is on both sides after Mt. Gox began disintegrating.

* $$: SecondMarket will contribute approximately $20 million in cash and Bitcoin assets toward the new company.

